# help me to install Piglets & Jeffrey plugins



## mantra (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
i need help about lightroom plugins

1) where can i download the jeffrey piglets?


2) where can i download this plug , need it really
http://regex.info/blog/2''8-'1-22/7''

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=963


i need to export files and use exif tool
but i can't find the exiftool plug

thanks


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 22, 2008)

There is a link for Exiftool on Jeffrey's piglet page you list. 

Don


----------



## mantra (Jan 22, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> There is a link for Exiftool on Jeffrey's piglet page you list.
> 
> Don



yes  thank i knew that

but i mean is there a plug to export photos in hardisk using exiftool , or exiftool work only inside the flickr or picasa plugins?

well in the Jeffrey homepage , i read a warning about piglet
if i want can i uninstall the piglet?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 22, 2008)

There is no "exiftool" piglet.  It's the "Run Any Command" piglet, which can be used for exiftool, or any other command-line tool.

Piglets only run within an Export Plugin that supports them.  Today, these are only Jeffrey's various upload plugins.  You could certainly suggest a "no-op" plugin which is really just a framework for piglets; I'd suggest posting a comment on the Piglets page of his blog.


----------



## mantra (Jan 22, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> There is no "exiftool" piglet.  It's the "Run Any Command" piglet, which can be used for exiftool, or any other command-line tool.
> 
> Piglets only run within an Export Plugin that supports them.  Today, these are only Jeffrey's various upload plugins.  You could certainly suggest a "no-op" plugin which is really just a framework for piglets; I'd suggest posting a comment on the Piglets page of his blog.




thanks 
but where can i locate the piglets file??
to understand if i did installed or not?

* i haven't the green side , i have no integration between the 2 plugins
*


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 22, 2008)

You can search for files named ".piglet" on your disk, but I believe they sit alongside the plugin in the .../Adobe/Lightroom/Modules directory, as explained in Jeffrey's installation instructions.


----------



## mantra (Jan 22, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> You can search for files named ".piglet" on your disk, but I believe they sit alongside the plugin in the .../Adobe/Lightroom/Modules directory, as explained in Jeffrey's installation instructions.




i did not find a link to download a file named "*.piglet"
in the Jeffrey homepage there is not link to download the "piglet file"

i can download the plugins , but there is not  ".piglet" file inside


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm confused.  Are you looking for the link to download the "Run Any Command" piglet, or are you looking for confirmation that you've installed it correctly?

The "Run Any Command" piglet is included with the latest versions of Jeffrey's Export Plugins, so you don't need to download or install it separately -- you just need to download the latest version of whichever Export Plugin(s) you're using.

BTW, if you just want to run Exiftool, there's probably a way to do it as a standard Export Action rather than as a Piglet within an Export Plugin.  I'm not familiar with how to do this on Windows, but perhaps someone else can help.


----------



## Tim Armes (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

Lots of confusion going on here.  You can download the Run-Any-Command piglet from here: 

http://regex.info/blog/photo-tech/anycommand/

If you're using any of Jeffrey's plug-ins then this piglet is already included.  The only other plugin that supports piglets is my own LR/Transporter.

If your intent is solely to run ExifTool on your plug-ins using Run-Any-Command without uploading to Flickr etc., then your only course of action, for the moment, is :

1) Download the Run-Any-Command piglet
2) Download LR/Transporter
3) Put the Run-Any-Command inside the LR/Transporter plugin
4) Use LR/Transporter to export your files without using any of its options.

Tim


----------

